# Cat eating cardboard boxes!! Please help!!



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

HI everybody...I have a one year old Russian blue cat named Pooknula...we have a box from stereo standing in the kitchen...Pooknula loves sleeping on it because its a very tall box...so about a month ago..she started shredding it...my kitchen floor looks like cage of the hamster (shredded paper). Now she moved on to other boxes in the kitchen...Can you please tell me what to do? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Keep the boxes out of her way.
Im afraid there isnt much more than this you can do.
My cats will tear up paper and boxes if I leav ethem lying around, so I just have to make sure they are put away.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

My cats like to tear off the packing tape used on boxes. They also like to rub their faces on the boxes and jump in them. Is your cat actually eating it or just tearing it up? I guess if you don't like the mess you'll have to remove all boxes. It just may be her toy.


----------



## zofia (Sep 23, 2004)

this seems to be pretty much standard cat behaviour. my beasts also love shredding the few storage boxes i have around the house and there is NOTHING i can do about it. short of changing to metal, i don't think you can get them to dessist from this habit..


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

2 of my cats LOVES cardboard and will spend hours and hours just chewing/ripping the cardboard boxes to pieces. Due to this, I leave one box out for them that I don't care about and after it's ripped to pieces, then I'd throw it away and find another box for them. I prefer them tearing cardboard boxes to pieces instead of tearing my furniture or carpet to pieces! LOL.. :lol: 

I wouldn't worry too much about it -if the mess really bothers you, maybe you can put the box in a place where there isn't much traffic and you won't see it much?


----------

